# Septal deflection or dislocation CPT code?



## jwike (Sep 15, 2010)

My Ent Surgeon fixed a frature deformity of the nasal bone- 21320 and the patient also had a septal deflection or dislocation. I am unable to find a code for the dislocation of the septum. Is is appropriate to use the fracture code 21337? Or do you think i should use an unlisted code?


----------

